# Brown spots on hydrangea leaves



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyone deal with this? Every year ours just look awful from about midsummer on. Local nursery said "It's alabama, it's hot and humid and we can't help it" but I don't think thats true since we've seen plenty of healthy hydrangeas around here. Does anyone know how to combat this? These are mainly young hydrangeas so not super thick. I'm already planning on converting to drip sprinkler heads which will help, but i wonder if we should also add a fungicide.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Are the leaves turning yellow at all?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

It's probably leaf spot. The hot and humid weather is perfect conditions for it. I also get it on my younger hydrangeas. As they establish, they should be able to fight it off better, but young ones are just trying to stay alive in the heat and can be more susceptible. The drip should help, too.

You can try some natural remedies like neem oil. If you do, avoid the flowers, it can hurt insects, as well. Another good option is a bio-fungicide like Serenade. I all else fails, you can go whip out the big guns and use chemicals. Something like Daconil, Eagle, or anything with Propiconazole, should do the trick.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Mine get it too. I spray mine a few times with Immunox in the spring and it definitely helps.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

You could also try a liquid nitrogen feed with iron in it, or add chelated iron yourself. Lack of nutrients can cause stress and I've noticed my hydrangeas like to be fed. Water the plants first to soak the root zone, then come back with the feed and it distributes much more evenly in the soil.

Fox Farm FX14019 Fertilizer, 1-Quart https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049XGL0W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_iBNADbRFQB1NP

Southern Ag Chelated Liquid Iron, 16 OZ https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A528VOK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_TCNADb7WYWXJ9

I like to go light on the app but do weekly to not spike a lot of growth but maintain the Heath of the plant.


----------

